# [G3D] MSI Afterburner 4.4.0 Beta 15



## Wuest3nFuchs

*Seems working again !!*
*Unwinder: updated MSI AB with new ODN X2 API support.*

Source and download link
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5458447&postcount=629

*
also found this post from him which is very useful*
Quote:


> Both good and bad news on supporting 17.7.2 drivers.
> 
> Good:
> 
> AMD still have not released new SDK publicly so not all tools can be updated now, but at least they are providing private updated copies of SDK to AIB partners. I've just got my copy via MSI, I guess the same applies to Sapphire and ASUS. So AIB vendor's tools (like MSI AB, Sapphire Trixx and ASUS GPU Tweak) can be updated now to be compatible with 17.7.2 API changes. I guess I'll need a couple hours to update MSI AB and provide new beta. Vendor independent tools (like WattTool) will have to wait for public SDK release though.
> 
> Bad:
> 
> Unofficial overclocking path no longer seem to be working properly on Fiji and Polaris, it immediately locks clocks at minimum performance level and keeps that state till reboot. And considering that AMD do not support that overclocking implementation in any form I guess that the chances that it is broken once and forever are really high. For now I'll completely disable unofficial overclocking mode in MSI AB for 17.7.2 and newer drivers, but I will leave a config switch to unlock it if AMD decide to fix that one day.


*
changelog:*
Quote:


> - Active bus clock monitoring for Intel CPUs. Previous version measured Intel bclk just once on startup, so if you use software CPU overclocking via adjusting bus clock on the fly, wrong CPU clock speed could be displayed. Now bus clock is measured on each hardware polling period.
> -Added OverdriveN X2 overclocking API support for 17.7.2 AMD display drivers.
> - Unofficial overclocking API is currently broken in 17.7.2. drivers (applying the clocks with it makes GPU stuck in lowest P-state till reboot) so MSI Afterburner is forcibly disabling unofficial overclocking mode and always using official ADL overclocking codepath on 17.7.2 and newer drivers. However, unofficial overclocking mode can still be manually unlocked via configuration file on 17.7.2 and newer drivers if AMD decide to provide a fix for unofficial overclocking mode in the future.


----------

